# Schlafly Pumpkin Ale Review.



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

*Schlafly Pumpkin Ale. (seasonal)

*​*STYLE: Herb/Fruit/Vegetable
ABV: 8.0%
Color: Bright - Copper Colored

*I am a BIG fan of pumpkin beers and I make it a point to try them all if I can.

I got to try this one at the Annual Nebraska Beer Festival and let me tell you.................It really opened my eyes to the Schlafly brewing company.

Unfortunately, I can't buy Schlafly beer here in Nebraska as of now so this leaves me YEARNING to try their other beers. (If anyone could hook me up, I'd really appreciate it!)

Out of all the pumpkin beers I have had so far, my favorite was Jacks Pumpkin Spice which had the Michelob logo on it and to my understanding is no longer made.








After trying this pumpkin beer by Schlafly I can tell you that this is hands down the best pumpkin beer I have had to date.

You see.........the thing that really kills a pumpkin beer for me is when brewers try to get fancy with other fruits such as cranberry or when they kill it with hops.

The hops that are used in this beer are Marynka

A pumpkin beer should have a thick body, a VERY malty character, a good amount of spices, and just enough hops to kind of balance the beer.

Most pumpkin beers incorporate to much hops with their pumpkin beers and it just doesn't go well with the pumpkin/spice flavor.

Schlafly has nailed the pumpkin beer in all aspects. If you want to try a good pumpkin beer, The Schlafly pumpkin ale is the one to try.

Perfect amount of hops, the amount of spices used are just right and the body is thick with a nice malty character. I really wished I could get some more of this stuff.

This is how Schlafly describes this beer.

*"Our Pumpkin Ale blends the spices of the harvest with full-bodied sweetness for a beer that tastes like pumpkin pie. Pounds of pumpkin form a malty foundation that supports the fall flavors of cinnamon, nutmeg and clove."*

I will be making some phone calls to try and get someone to start carrying Schlaflys beer.

*Pumpkin Beer Score:* 10/10


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Not a fan of flavored beers. Love the Denis Leary skit on the subject as I feel the same way.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I had a Schlafly stout this past Fall. Probably the best stout I have had. At 15$ a bomber, it is a once in a while brew for me.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

tnlawyer said:


> Not a fan of flavored beers. Love the Denis Leary skit on the subject as I feel the same way.


Well, it's not for everyone and that's just fine.

Everyone likes something different and as long as we respect each other then all is well.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

quincy627 said:


> I had a Schlafly stout this past Fall. Probably the best stout I have had. At 15$ a bomber, it is a once in a while brew for me.


Is a bomber a growler or like a 24oz bottle?


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

huskers said:


> Well, it's not for everyone and that's just fine.
> 
> Everyone likes something different and as long as we respect each other then all is well.


Hey to each their own. There's obviously a market for it because they keep brewing it. Guess more women are drinking beer :rofl: Just messing with you man. You write good reviews. Keep it up!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

tnlawyer said:


> Hey to each their own. There's obviously a market for it because they keep brewing it. Guess more women are drinking beer :rofl: Just messing with you man. You write good reviews. Keep it up!


Wait for the review that I am going to post here in a day or three.

It will be VERY interesting, that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

huskers said:


> Wait for the review that I am going to post here in a day or three.
> 
> It will be VERY interesting, that's all I'm going to say.


I read the review on the cherry chocolate beer and literally laughed out loud. Well written and well presented, just not sure I want cherries and chocolate in my beer :lol:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

tnlawyer said:


> I read the review on the cherry chocolate beer and literally laughed out loud. Well written and well presented, just not sure I want cherries and chocolate in my beer :lol:


Well..........I think of it as an experience.

I am VERY open minded when it comes to beer. I have tried some wild beers before like a blackberry habanero beer.

It might not be for me but I still want to try it. Just like cigars, I am open minded to trying anything and everything.

I like beer and I want to try as much as I can before I have to leave this earth.

I know why people associate fruity beer with women but fruit has been used in beer for hundreds of years.

It's just a different style of beer with different flavors.

I don't drink "Fruity" beer because I'm trying to mask the "beer flavor"..........I just like it all.

I bet I could find you a beer that you would like that has fruit in it. Not all fruity beer has a STRONG fruity flavor to it.

If the brewer knows what they are doing, they can incorporate fruit in a beer and you will never know its in there but it will give the beer a special touch.

Anywho, if you got a kick out of the cherry chocolate beer review, you will like the one I will be posting later.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

My hands down favorite pumpkin beer is Southern Tier's Warlock. It's an imperial pumpkin stout.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ezlevor said:


> My hands down favorite pumpkin beer is Southern Tier's Warlock. It's an imperial pumpkin stout.


If you can get your hands on some this next fall, I'd be more than happy to reimburse you for the beer and freight!

Seems I have to travel a decent distance to find anything different.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

You got it. The bombers are usually between 24-30 oz.



huskers said:


> Is a bomber a growler or like a 24oz bottle?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Southern Tier make some good shite.:new_all_coholic:


ezlevor said:


> My hands down favorite pumpkin beer is Southern Tier's Warlock. It's an imperial pumpkin stout.


----------



## Zerokruel (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm pretty hit and miss on the Pumpkin Brews, just because some companies overdue it. However I tried Dogfish Heads "Punkin Ale" this year - and I was amazed how much I could love a beer. Just wish I could have found more after the 4-pack was gone. 

If I could ever come across a Schlafy Pumpkin Ale - I would try it in a heart beat!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I almost completely forgot about my local brewery's 25th anniversary brandy barrel aged imperial pumpkin beer as well. That one was quite good as well.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ezlevor said:


> I almost completely forgot about my local brewery's 25th anniversary brandy barrel aged imperial pumpkin beer as well. That one was quite good as well.


man, that sounds delicious!


----------

